# Pen



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

After all these years of turning pens, this is the first pen I make for myself.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very cool!


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Very nice!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome looking, Congrats!


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

"After all these years of turning pens, this is the first pen I make for myself."

Does this mean you cast the blank...?

Help us understand what you mean....


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

mr bill said:


> "After all these years of turning pens, this is the first pen I make for myself."
> 
> Does this mean you cast the blank...?
> 
> Help us understand what you mean....


No sir, just have never made myself a pen. I do still have the first one I made.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

FishBone said:


> No sir, just have never made myself a pen. I do still have the first one I made.


I wish I had the first pen I made. I don't even remember who I gave it too makes it even worse.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Job well done. I have the first antler pen I made. It was not a good fit, so I put it in my purse and use it every day. Good job on the pen and the picture!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I still have my first pen...it's UGLY


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I still have my first pen...it's UGLY


So is mine.lol


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job


----------

